# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  حملات پین کنترل بر علیه تجهیزات کنترلی و صنعتی

## C3phalex1n_0x

در این کلیپ، مفاد مقاله پژوهشی آقای علی عباسی، در مورد حملات پین کنترل بر علیه تجهیزات کنترلی و صنعتی را مورد بررسی قرار دادم. علاوه بر توضیح مفاد پژوهش، دموهایی هم در این زمینه در این ویدیو نمایش داده شده است تا شما دانشجوی گرامی بتوانید این حملات را به خوبی متوجه شوید.
موضوعات:
1. سامانه‌های کنترل صنعتی
2. هک سامانه‌های کنترل صنعتی
3. پروسه کنترل و حلقه کنترل
4. کنترلرهای برنامه‌پذیر منطقی
5. الگوریتم‌های کنترلی
         1. دمو اول
6. حملات و مکانیزم‌های دفاعی تجهیزات کنترلی
7. هوک توابع سامانه‌عامل
         1. استاکس‌نت
         2. دمو دوم
8. مکانیزم دفاعی دوپل گنگر و آتوسکپی جی‌آر
9. تشریح حمله پین کنترل
         1. دمو سوم


زمان کلیپ: 1 ساعت


آپارات: https://www.aparat.com/v/6vJWD

----------

